# DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (KEN)



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

I have been having lots of problems starting my 92 Golf GL. I believe I fried my ECU. I did an automatic to Manual swap and being in such a hurry to start her up I failed to adequately ground the system to the block.... I pulled ECU and it reads 037 906 023 M (KEN)on the Plastic case. I can barely make out Digifant and can't tell if it's type 1 or Type 2? ANy help appreciatted. If there are compatibale swaps please tell me


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (maximusvad)*

Unless you've got a G60 strapped to that thing, its Digi II


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (umeng2002)*

I thought all Non G60 were Digifant II until I read through this linkhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2448057 
"i am in a similiar predicament with a cali digi I jetta
digifant 1 cali. part numbers are 
037906022cq 
037906023k 
037906023f 
digifant 1 fed. part numbers are 
037906022ek 
037906022dt 
037906022eh "


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (maximusvad)*

I'm not good a breaking bad news, but you have digi1 - cali edition. This means you have almost zero chip options and the smallest exhaust manifold that came on mk2s. Probably some other things too but I dont want to demoralize you.


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (Iced Golf)*

Well I think that's good new because now I KNOW what I have. Next step: Can I plug non- Cali Digi 2 into the harness ? I will change the exhaust manifold if it is indeed tiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (maximusvad)*

http://www.car-part.com i'm sure.
you sure you took the car out of PARK/NEUTRAL first







that p/n start inhibitor can be a beotch.


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (maximusvad)*

The ECU's that end in 023 x are Digi 1 Cali from '91-92
If it ends in 022 x, it is a Digi 2 '88 - '92
A Digi 2 will not fit into your Digi 1 - different # of pins for starters. 
The only ECU that will work for you if you are replacing it would be one that ends in 023 or 023 and a letter. 
If I was in your area, you could test it in my Digi 1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (SimonH)*

Ok. Not the ECU... I was able to obtain an ECU from a Pick and Pull in Salt Lake out of a Cali didgi 1. I chahged the fuel filter to eliminate that as an issue. NOW the issue is it will idle at about 800rpm nicely but the second I give it gas it cuts out but doesnt stall. Now since it was an automatic is there some kind of Park to Drive control unit that is interfering with me reving the engine... ALternater is great had checkers test it and it was like new. I also have a Digi 1 throttle body for manual PLEASE SOME HELP FROM MY CALI HEROS


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (maximusvad)*

Okay, talk us through this. You had an automatic Cali 1, and decided to swap in a manual tranny. If it starts and idles, then it is not the starter inhibitor problem. Did you swap around the vacuum hoses for the manual throttle body and throttle boot to aircleaner? Did you install an unknown condition manual throttle body from a Cali 1? If so, there could be two potential problems. 1. Either the potentiometer is not working under the throttle body or 2. the throttle body itself is malfunctioning (happened to me). The throttle body is the only thing you swapped as far as I know from what was a perfectly running motor before. Clue us in.


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (SimonH)*

As for the throttle body I actually modified the automatic TB and then got another from a Cali Digi 1 and it didnt make a difference inless both potentials have gone bad. The vaccuums were pretty much direct swap to manual one had to be downsized


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (maximusvad)*

You tightened up all the hose clamps okay? Might be sucking in air somewhere. You might want to put a multimeter to the two terminals on the potentiometer under the throttle body and test the resistance as you open the throttle body. The procedure is in the Bentley. Let us know if you don't have one. Are you sure the connector to the potentiometer is in fact connected? How about the check engine codes? Has the check engine light come on? i know the ECU has to be reset as per Bentley when you replace it, but that could be a problem if you can't rev the engine yet.


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (SimonH)*

Unfortunatley I have been so broke that I havent been able to buy another Bentley .. My 16v rocco book is no good. I will probably pick one up today seeing as my tax refund hit. Vacuum seems to be sucking good and connectors are good. I disconnected the one to the TB Potentiometer just to see what would happen and it stalls right out
I also did the same with the ISV and that made it idle worse. The battery light comes on when I first start but goes away when the idle stabilizes. Thanks for Input so far from all esp SImonH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (maximusvad)*

Something is going on when you open that throttle flap - and info is being sent to the computer that bogs it down. It would be handy to read the resistances on the potentiometer. By disconnecting the pot. with the engine running should have lit up your check engine light on the dash (near the blanks). If it didn't probably the bulb is gone bad or its disconnected. But the codes need to be read, and you can only read them with that light working as it flashes the numbers to you. With the motor turned off, take off the rubber boot and visually confirm that the wings open in the throttle body when you press the pedal? The big one opens first and the little one follows at a certain point. (I think that is the right way round.). The computer is probably in a kind of limp mode by now, but it should at least rev.


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: DIGIFANT WHAT ? Can't figure out type 037 906 023 M (SimonH)*








[/URL] [/IMG] 
















So after starting it and letting it idle I noticed a little smoke stream and as the pictures above show I am having a meltdown. I put in a new ground to see if that helped at the coil.. no dice..still smokes. I cut the wire at the negative terminal at batter to see the effect. Car turns over better now but now the idle wont hold. Yes I am buying a manual this weekend to try and trace it .. But if anyone can tell me what the wire isI would really appreciate it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

